# A Few Pics



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

My son's party was fantastic! I think this one was the best yet! I hired a photographer so it will be a couple of weeks before I get my pictures but here are a few that a friend took and posted on facebook. I can't wait to see all the pics. The decor was awesome!!!


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful table display!! Everything looks so yummy!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh wow! I wanna come next year =)


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wowza - that's a lot of sugar!!! I'll bet their eyes were popping out of their heads at the sight of that buffet. 
I miss having little kids around - that looks like so much fun!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow what a fantastic spread. The table looks WONDERFUL! I hope you had a blast!

BW


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!! The party really was great and I think the kids had a ball! It really makes it all worth it when you see your guests having a good time, don't you think?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I loved your costumes!!!Everything looks great!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Great job it look so yummy !


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow dippedstix!! You're candy/dessert table looks AMAZING!!!  I'm glad the weather turned out nice for you. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy cow that is a spread! Everything looks incredible!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks fantastic! You did a wonderful job


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't wait til next yr! I think next yr we'll pick another theme for my son's party and save the halloween theme for friends so we can invite more people. Man I was so exhausted putting everything together but it was definitely worth it!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Loving all the candy!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

What a beautiful, colorful spread. How did you attach the spiders to your house?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> What a beautiful, colorful spread. How did you attach the spiders to your house?


Thanks HP! My husband is the one who put the spiders on the house. I think he just stuck the wire underneath a piece of siding. When I asked him to do it I thought it was going to be hard to do but he said it was easy.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't suppose you've got leftovers you need to unload?  Looks like a great party and that's about the best table I think I've ever seen.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Buggula said:


> I don't suppose you've got leftovers you need to unload?  Looks like a great party and that's about the best table I think I've ever seen.


Awe, thanks Buggula!! All the homemade treats were scooped up quick but we did have some store bought candy left over. I brought it all in to work this morning but with all the other Halloween candy sitting around here it will probably end up in the trash.  It looks too pretty to throw out but who really chews giant purple and orange gumballs at work? LOL


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

Wow!!! That is truly impressive!!! It looks GREAT!!!! I love the jack cupcake holder! I need one! What an awesome job you did!!! I love the wrapped boxes to give different levels, cleaver!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Adorable party!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow! Great Job guys!!! Great Job!!!!!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

MrsNightmare said:


> Wow!!! That is truly impressive!!! It looks GREAT!!!! I love the jack cupcake holder! I need one! What an awesome job you did!!! I love the wrapped boxes to give different levels, cleaver!


Thanks MrsNightmare! I think it probably looks more impressive than it actually is. LOL ps..I am originally from DFW (Born in Irving but have lived all over). I don't recognize your city. Where is it?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh your table looks fantastic! So glad the weather was nice for you. Know your guests had a great time!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Muffy said:


> Oh your table looks fantastic! So glad the weather was nice for you. Know your guests had a great time!


Thanks Muffy! That means a lot coming from you.  I can't wait to see the rest of the photos. I'll post them once I get them!


----------

